# Charlie's Bait Camp - Seadrift/Port O'Connor



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Just wondering how the security there is, any break-ins and such? Doesn't seem like it would be a problem during the day, but sometimes we camp and leave the truck at the ramp overnight and it seems like a bit of a secluded area where thieves might have easy pickins. Never driven to Charlie's, just stopped in for fuel every now and then when I'm low. Better options in the area for winter time? Summer? Last year I left the truck at Clarke's in Port O'Connor a few times without a problem, just wondering if I can better my odds elsewhere.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nobody's been to Charlie's?


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

I've used that ramp many times over the years and have not run in to any problems. We even had a trailer parked there for months on end without anyone touching it. Lots of traffic in and out of that area, I think you and your gear will be safe.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Haven't been to Charlies in a while, but we never had any problems with our truck and trailer being there overnight. We used to launch from there all the time, but like I said haven't been there in a few years.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Same here. It's been 15 or more years since I launched there but never had any problems back then with occasional over nighters in there. That was a long time ago and there were people that were ----. There's just more ---- nowadays so I don't know.


----------



## RosscosOutdoor (Nov 12, 2011)

We have never had a problem at Charlies also I believe there's people staying there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good because im heading there now!


-mac-


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Let us know how you do smack, and good luck :cheers:. You gonna paddle into shoalwater? Or take the trolling motor? Lol


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx fellers. I think I'll be more comfortable there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

22'baykat said:


> Let us know how you do smack, and good luck :cheers:. You gonna paddle into shoalwater? Or take the trolling motor? Lol


Paddle for sure! The TM is useless for shallow water. Ill be trying to coax a few redfish bites while standing on my perception today

-mac-


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

We leave our stuff there all the time and never had a problem. Last year we came back in and the wife saw the truck as we idled in and thought someone had knocked the glass out of the driver's door. It turns out that she hadn't rolled the window up when she parked it. Everything was still in there so I doubt you'll have any problems. We have a friend who leaves his truck there for days at a time and the only problem he's had is his trailer tags disappering once or twice.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx gafftop. I think I might take my plates with me just in case. 

What's the most accurate source for a tide chart for this area? I've checked a few and they're giving me differing results so not sure which to go by.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

I usually look at the tides for Seadrift.
Good Luck!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

We've been running out of Charlies for years, without issues. Of course someone stole my tailgate from my home driveway 2 nights ago so I guess you never know. But Charlies has always been safe for us.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have parked there 1000's of times and had very little problems. The Gray's are there most of the time during the day and watch things closely.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

i work in the business of protecting folks and their property. if it were up to me i would recommend just a simple yes or no. you guys are giving way to many reasons and options to look for. if you think the thieves dont look to the internet for research you have lost your mind. 

obviously charlies is a good place with optimum lighting and people onsite but showing your personal vulnerabilities at the ramp and giving to o'bummer supporters more to look for is just asking for a bad day!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Well I've been here (Lane Road) a long time, had a fish camp at Shoalwater Flats from 1995 until 2006, launched at Charlie's and the Shoalwater (Fulghum's) dock thousands of times through ten years of fish and waterfowl guiding, still do ----- safest place I've ever been on the Texas coast. I thought somebody stole my flashlight out of my boat one day a few years ago, turns out I left on the dock preparing to launch, it was right where I left it when I returned. Good place. Karen and Neal Gray are some of the finest people you will ever meet. EJ


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

i personally am glad to hear that places i have grown up knowing still exist. i am just trying to minimize the thieves ability to find another reason or place to steal from us tax paying hard working folks. i am glad that we all have great stories to tell about how we got away with a minor mishap; but had we not it would be a negative post. this has nothing to do with the location just the fact that the WWW helps thieves just as much as it helps us find out what color works where. judge as you will i am just trying to help keep the honest, honest!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well I've been here (Lane Road) a long time, had a fish camp at Shoalwater Flats from 1995 until 2006, launched at Charlie's and the Shoalwater (Fulghum's) dock thousands of times through ten years of fish and waterfowl guiding, still do ----- safest place I've ever been on the Texas coast. I thought somebody stole my flashlight out of my boat one day a few years ago, turns out I left on the dock preparing to launch, it was right where I left it when I returned. Good place. Karen and Neal Gray are some of the finest people you will ever meet. EJ


I think i saw you yesterday on a red scooter boat, i was outside of the cut fishing the reef in a blue kayak. Tide was way low, no luck at all.

-mac-


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I got there early one morning and after backing the boat off the trailer I see my truck driving off. It turns out Mr. Gray thought I was his son and he went and parked my truck for me...about gave me a heart attack for a second, We still laugh about it. Great place to put in.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Kris, I couldn't agree with you more. I started to make this thread about 10 times over the course of the week and just couldn't figure out a good way to word it without revealing various things so just gave up and went at it. Perhaps we should ask for it to be deleted now that it's run its course.



Jay Baker said:


> I got there early one morning and after backing the boat off the trailer I see my truck driving off. It turns out Mr. Gray thought I was his son and he went and parked my truck for me...about gave me a heart attack for a second, We still laugh about it. Great place to put in.


lol now that's good stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Hello Smackdaddy - Yep, that was me on the red scooter. I had been working on it and just making a quickie test run. I didn't like the way it was running, ended up having to pull all three carbs and clean the high-speed jets. You're right about the tide, it was really low but that's when the redfish seem to favor that shoreline. Hope you get into them next time. EJ


----------

